# Spicy Chicken Drumettes



## victoriabc (Jun 28, 2011)

You can prepare these drumettes in advance and even freeze them until those unexpected guests show up. You can keep them warm in a electric fry pan, reheat in the oven or serve at room temperature. Since you are baking them on a rack they are not sticky but dry and moist. 

24 chicken drumettes or 4 pounds
2 Tablespoons Victoria's steak spice (see below) or Montreal Steak spice
1 Tablespoon ollive oil or vegetable oil
1 Tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 Tablespoon hot sauce 

Oven 450 Degrees or Convection 425

1. Put the drumettes and all other ingredients in a large bowl and mix well.
2. Assemble a rack on a pan the same size. The pan should have at least a 1" lip or more to catch the grease and  line it with foil. (Easy cleaning) Spray or brush the rack on both sides really well with olive oil.
3. Put the drumettes on the rack not touching each other and bake for 35 - 45 minutes.  You do not have to turn them but check on them near the end. They could be done sooner depending on your oven.

*Victoria's Steak Spice
*
1 Tablespoon Dried Garlic
1 Tablespoon Dried Onion
1/4 Tablespoon Crushed Peppercorns
1/2 Teaspoon Paprika
1/2 Tablespoon Mediterranean Salt (less with Kosher Salt)
1/4 Teaspoon Red Chili Pepper Flakes


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 28, 2011)

That sounds tasty and easy. I copied and pasted it to my recipe file. Thanks!!


----------

